# Very soft poop and very pregnant doe....



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

It's me again!

I have a (soon to be) 2nd freshening Alpine doe that I believe will be kidding very soon. I say that I "believe" because I had a due date on her of March 16th (pen breeding) but the past couple of days her stomach has dropped. Like WAAAAAAYYYYYY low! She is totally hollowed out. Then, my husband reminded me that we actually bred her twice. I totally spaced on the first time because when she went in heat again after breeding, I just assumed that the breeding didn't take, or that my Nigerian buck just didn't reach her. It appears that he had no issue the first time, I just forgot :sigh:

But starting yesterday, her poop started turning to solid berried logs and then today it is very, very soft. I did notice with a slight green tinge.

Her eyelids are nice and pink. And she is eating well.

I did give her just a little extra alfalfa pellets last night so I'm wondering if that's it. But then I got thinking, if the poop is somehow related to her kidding soon?

She sure is acting like she will go in the next couple of days! Pawing the ground yesterday, not wanting to leave me or my husbands side, hollowing out, udder getting slightly bigger, etc.

My usual course of action for diarrhea is Pepto, but I don't want to give her that if she is really close to kidding. I gave her some Probios but I'm wanting to know if I can do anything else for her?

Also, my order of Selenium/Vit E gel and copper boluses arrived today! Yay! But should I just wait until she kids to start all of that?

Thank you! I thought I had another 3 weeks to mentally prepare for her kidding. I was so proud that I actually had a due date this time


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds dietary. I would wait and see what the probiotics do.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It could be either. One of my Alpine does gets very clumpy poo for a few days before kidding, but I always keep a close eye on her just in case (like I'm not already by the time she's finally decided to kid - what with the way they follow the doe code :lol.

I would probably go ahead and give the selenium and copper. But unless she's really deficient it would be ok to wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you! I am watching her like a hawk! And I believe she knows it as she stood in her pasture, right outside my kitchen window doing everything known as the doe code!!!!!!

I believe that she's pretty deficient....a choppy looking tail and all. I have never done either copper or selenium.....other than loose minerals. I taped her at 125 lbs and I got the 2 gram boluses (I have more Nigerians than anything). So should I give her 5 capsules? I am planning on opening them into peanut butter or marshmallows.....she loves Marshmallows!

I don't know how much longer it will be. Probably not tomorrow since it's my day off of work and I can be home. I'm sure it will be Thursday when I go back to work :/


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

I just went out and checked on her. Her poop is getting some firmness to it....not all running everywhere. But still very soft and "ploppy"? She has all she wants grass hay and I gave her just a small amount of alfalfa pellets, since the only hay I have is a grass hay. I also put some electrolytes in her water for tonight. 

I will give her more Probios tomorrow, and pray that she knocks this off!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It might just be the Doe Code again  Let us know how she is tomorrow.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Good news! She is now pooping "almost" normal! Still a little clumpy, but berries are forming! YAY! I will probably start her slowly back on some grains this evening or tomorrow. I have never withheld grains towards the end of a pregnancy before?

She is still looks like she has dropped, but that's it. Maybe a slight change in udder, but nothing that screams immediate labor. She is still acting like everything is getting ready, but I have a feeling that she will go when I'm back at work....either tomorrow or Friday. OR, she could just be being silly and go on her original due date of March 16th :sigh:

I was able for start her (and everyone else) on the selenium/vit e and gave everyone copper for the first time ever! I actually breathed a sigh of relief when I got my last one finished. All of my boys were the worst, nothing I tried for the copper worked. They turned their nose up to bananas, peanut butter, marshmallows...everything! So I finally added it to a bit of grains (which I never feed them) and they gobbled it down. I figured that wasn't the ideal way for them to ingest it, but better that than nothing?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I never give my bucks grain, but when it comes to copper. Whatever gets it down :lol:

Awesome, glad she's back to normal poop


----------

